# my awesome To The Beach and more haul!! woo



## LC (Jun 3, 2010)

nc15/nw20 Chromagraphic Pencil
nw25/nc30 Chromagraphic Pencil
nc42/nw35 Chromagraphic Pencil

Dirty Plum Blush

Pro Pan Shadows:
Prussian
Shadowy Lady
Vex
Beauty Marked

Ruby Woo Lipstick
Myth Lipstick

MUFE HD powder

To the beach products:

To The Beach bronzing body oil (not shown)

Lazy Day lipstick (two)
Beachbound lipstick (two)

Flurry of Fun lipglass
Splashing lipglass

Sweet & Punchy eyeshadow (two)
Sand & Sun eyeshadow (two)

Hipness blush

Float on By eye kohl (two)
temperature rising lip pencil
life's a breeze lip pencil

131 brush


----------



## Senoj (Jun 3, 2010)

I love this haul!!! Have fun with your goodies!


----------



## Pannekoek (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, what a massive haul! And that Ruby Woo lipstick is to die for, sooo pretty *drool*


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome haul!  Enjoy!


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jun 3, 2010)

Did you not get Marine Life, Lauren???


----------



## LC (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC'sMyBF* 

 
_Did you not get Marine Life, Lauren???_

 
i think i'm the only one who really didn't want it! honestly i see nothing special about it...it's cute..until you use it twice and all the shimmer is gone..lol. i wouldnt buy it even with my discount!


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 3, 2010)

wow that's a huge haul!! Have fun with it


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 4, 2010)

Have a great time with that haul!!


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 4, 2010)

What a great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 4, 2010)

OMGG I'm drooooling!


----------



## tthelwell (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice haul girl! I feel the same way about Marine Life...just not for me...plus it was too sparkly for my oily skin.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 4, 2010)

Great Haul!!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 4, 2010)

So jealous of your haul! Very nice!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome haul!!!


----------



## QueenBam (Jun 4, 2010)

The more i see Ruby Woo, the more I want it, AAAAH!!! haha


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 5, 2010)

What a massive haul!!! Enjoy your awesome goodies!!


----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

Great Haul! & I totally agree with you on the Marine Life Powder.


----------



## Momolovesmac (Jun 6, 2010)

Is Ruby Woo a cool tone red?


----------



## HMC (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_i think i'm the only one who really didn't want it! honestly i see nothing special about it...it's cute..until you use it twice and all the shimmer is gone..lol. i wouldnt buy it even with my discount!_

 
That's my girl! I looked at it too and was like, "Nahhh, not really interested..." lol

But everything else looks amazing!!


----------



## LC (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Momolovesmac* 

 
_Is Ruby Woo a cool tone red?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
ruby woo is a blue toned lipstick, but not too noticable...it's beautiful and way way matte, stays on forever! loovve it


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2010)

Can't wait to see some FOTDs with your new goodies!


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_i think i'm the only one who really didn't want it! honestly i see nothing special about it...it's cute..until you use it twice and all the shimmer is gone..lol. i wouldnt buy it even with my discount!_

 
Well good for you for justifying your purchases! It actually looks really pretty on my skin tone as a blusher especially now that I'm a little tan. But still, damn you overspray! Lol well anyways LOVE ther rest of the products you got your hands on and I can't wait to see more looks!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 9, 2010)

Very nice haul


----------



## fintia (Jun 9, 2010)

What a great Haul Lauren!!!!! ;-)


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

Drool...great haul!


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jun 14, 2010)

Pretty haul! glad to see someone else isn't crazy over marine life. Yes it looks pretty with the over spray but thats it! not worth buying to look at!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 15, 2010)

awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy sweets


----------



## tennischic09 (Jun 16, 2010)

sweet haul!


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 26, 2010)

For real,

I really like the Marine Life powder.

The product under the over spray is simply gorgeous and wears well.

For once, I think this was an ingenious move on MAC's part.

Marine Life is a versatile as well as universal product and thats why I treasure it so.

Plus the design is cute to boot!


----------

